# what is the most accurate way to connect to the string?



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

mdierker said:


> I know this sounds like another loop thread and sorry about that I have been reading a ton of them as of late. I still wanted to ask to get a straight answer. I am shooting a 101st airborne and a spring steal rest. I have had a normal loop on it and it seems to me my groups arent consistent so I went to a loop under and a nock above it got better but that is alot of extra weight. I shoot a carter solution 2 that has a loop on it(for when I paper tune a customer's bow that doesnt have one) I would like to keep the loop under idea but want to keep the string bare as possible what are the pros (AT'ers ) using?


The reason the 2 knots under groups & tunes better for you is due to the added down pressure on the front of the shaft that maintains consistant pressure on the blade. You can see here how I tie all of my loops along with the description.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=785061

I have step by step instructions for this on my website.

-Adam


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks man I thought about that when I was posting that but was too lazy to backspace and start over lol


----------

